# Hare Hare Halloween on Vimeo



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Hare Hare Halloween from Bronwyne & Steve on Vimeo

A brilliant member of SM suggested I try Vimeo - so fingers crossed!

I washed and blow dried 7 rescues - the video card features 3 AMA rescues: Sol, Birdie, and Rosebud. Cleanliness is next to dogliness.

love Bronwyne


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Well worth the wait! Although grooming 7 sounds like a HUGE task, seeing the results is just Heavenly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - did you have a legion of Maltese Wranglers "on set"? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I can't believe how they're all looking so perfect, smiling and looking in one direction. You've got "101 Dalmations" beat with "7 Maltese" any day. :chili::chili: They're all gorgeous and look like they're ready for a trip to Hawaii Rescue Rocks.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - did you have a legion of Maltese Wranglers "on set"? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> The legion of wranglers - my husband Steve. His patience was wearing thin, I was losing light, and Birdie and Sol wanted a piece of each other. They were like slippery eels escaping from a bucket. I'm already planning the Christmas card.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got to see the video. It was great! You have my heartfelt respect and admiration for what you do .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great video.:chili::aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great video ,the dogs all look amazing .
great song also .
note.. i also own a sugar and a monkey .your welcome to 
come wash my dogs any time


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

jodublin said:


> Great video ,the dogs all look amazing .
> great song also .
> note.. i also own a sugar and a monkey .your welcome to
> come wash my dogs any time


I lived in Dublin for three years - so we have more in common than our Sugar and Monkey. That's amazing that you have two dogs with the same name as mine. Sugar and Monkey came from Australia with me. 

I do wash other dogs - ones that were adopted through AMA. I make house calls to make sure they are being washed properly in between the grooming. I'm a nosey parker when it comes to the rescues.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sugar was my first maltese we called her sugar becouse she was white and sweet ..monkey is artic monkey ,he acts like a monkey ithink may be in his last life he was one ..nice knowing you .jo ,sugar monkey and the rest of the fluffs ,


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved the video!
Bless your heart for all you do :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great and precious video!!! Loved hearing George sing again too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome video, Bron! What a happy looking group. A huge thank you to you and Steve for all that you do for the little ones in need!


----------

